# Snowden movie



## Kraut783 (Jul 5, 2015)

Expected, but still sucks.  Trailer has him as a unsung hero  :wall:


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 5, 2015)

Oliver Stone?!?  

  Of course it is Oliver Stone who is directing this, after the butcher job he did with JFK, I don't expect I'll be wasting my time seeing this.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 5, 2015)

The hate is not directed at you, Kraut, but at this stupid ass movie. Sad part is this will make someone lots of money.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 5, 2015)

NavyBuyer said:


> The hate is not directed at you, Kraut, but at this stupid ass movie. Sad part is this will make someone lots of money.


same here.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 5, 2015)

understood....and agree


----------



## pardus (Jul 5, 2015)

Fuck Oliver Stone, and I hope Snowden is killed. 

The NSA can get fucked too.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 6, 2015)

Fuck Snowden and fuck Oliver Stone with rancid rotting aids infected monkey dicks.


----------



## Dame (Jul 6, 2015)

Gotta agree with those sentiments. Snowden fucked more than just the NSA. His name is a dirty word.


----------



## Muppet (Jul 6, 2015)

It will prolly rate multi milllion dollars in the movies cause most people are tards and don't know or understand and/or ignorant...

M.


----------



## pardus (Jul 6, 2015)

Muppet said:


> It will prolly rate multi milllion dollars in the movies cause most people are tards and don't know or understand and/or ignorant...
> 
> M.


Summed up in one beautiful phrase... "Bunch of Cunts".


----------



## Muppet (Jul 6, 2015)

pardus said:


> Summed up in one beautiful phrase... "Bunch of Cunts".



This completes me...

M.


----------



## digrar (Jul 6, 2015)

Snowden was 18X? That was a lucky couple of breaks, that not working out... 

A bit disappointing to see an Eastwood starring in this.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 6, 2015)

digrar said:


> Snowden was 18X?



Where did you find this tid-bit? 
If he only enlisted for 2 years, there is no way he could have been 18X, it requires an initial enlistment of 4 years with a stipulation that if you do not have 24 mo remaining at the end of the SFQC you will extend to meet the 24 mo requirement or reenlist to meet that obligation.  Figure a 2 year enlistment will just about get you through the SFQC.


----------



## digrar (Jul 6, 2015)

Wiki, but it's mentioned in quite a few news stories. He only did 5 months before breaking both his legs, so I imagine he didn't get close to SFQC.


----------



## Scubadew (Jul 6, 2015)

I would rather go watch Poltergeist 3D again instead of watching that trailer a second time.


----------



## Florida173 (Jul 6, 2015)

If he is considered such a hero.. can anyone name one thing that he accomplished that benefited anyone? Because my job is a shit load harder now because of him.


----------



## Dame (Jul 6, 2015)

Florida173 said:


> If he is considered such a hero.. can anyone name one thing that he accomplished that benefited anyone? Because my job is a shit load harder now because of him.


Wish I could "agree harder" with this. Not like America didn't know that BS about metadata-only was just that. And now that there's proof? Supreme Court says they can just keep doing it! The whole thing has been blessed by the court system now and the rest of us are left to live with the river of excrement that is Snowden's legacy.


----------



## Muppet (Jul 6, 2015)

I would rather watch a porn with nickleback than this abortion of a movie...

M.


----------



## Rapid (Jul 6, 2015)

What's sad is how many people are ready to blow him for being such a "hero". Like those fucking idiots could ever understand the intricate nature of all this mess. All they respond to is the media's spin on the story (which is, invariably, whatever produces the most sensationalism). So of course it culminates in a Hollywood movie. It was inevitable.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 6, 2015)

Muppet said:


> I would rather watch a porn with nickleback than this abortion of a movie...
> 
> M.


Just to be clear...are you saying you'd rather watch a porn "with" Nickleback, which would be weird, but kinda cool I guess if they bring lady friends....OR...are you saying you would rather watch a porn "staring" Nickleback?  That would be weird too, unless they were providing the soundtrack and basing the porn on the lyrics of their song _Figured You Out, _well that would be just plan awesome and I would want to watch too!


----------



## Brill (Jul 6, 2015)

Florida173 said:


> If he is considered such a hero.. can anyone name one thing that he accomplished that benefited anyone? Because my job is a shit load harder now because of him.



Some hero worshipers are "in the know" too. It's unbelievable.


----------

